# New in New Mexico



## Beetrice (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, All:

I'm delighted to have found this bee forum. I've already learned new stuff and look forward to chatting with those of you able to take the time to communicate with me.

Last summer, I took top bar workshops, bought veil & smoker, and built boxes. Now, I'd like to get the operation up and running. I'm so eager to get started and to do it the best way possible!

Any guidance would be GREATLY appreciated.

Here's my situation:
An existing hive is available for me, to draw out of its current location inside a cinder block wall. My intent is to install a one-way mesh tunnel at the wall opening, so the bees can get out of their current hive in the wall but not return. I'll situate a top bar box near the wall opening, so the bees can conveniently set up housekeeping in the new box. Here are my start-up questions:

1. Should I try to find someone to sell me a few brood bars & queen to place in the waiting box?
2. Should I place some honey in the waiting box?
3. If not, what do you suggest?

Many thanks,
Beetrice


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

You will need some open brood in the hive in order to get the bees to stay. If you only have honey & pollen you'll probably just get robbed. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Beetrice (Mar 9, 2009)

*getting started*

Thank you for your reply and guidance.
Locating a beekeeper with top-bar brood is my next step!
Best to you!


----------

